# =/ goes to Disneyland paris an all i get is greif



## MadameHope (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey guys,

Just came back from Disneyland Paris with my niece an family. Had an amazing time and actually gained a little More control of my condition but now I'm home here's where the going gets tough.

While in the theme park I bought 4 sticks of fudge to have... I know, i know a diabetic buying an item that could potentially place me in hospital but what can i say to me fudge is like my addiction when i know its around have to have a piece... And that's my problem!!

Woke up after returning home an knowing i done a little extra insulin for not having some on the flight home and pigging out on some crisps. Woke up suddenly in a cold sweat which is one of my symptoms for a hypo.

Not doing a bm or checking sat up, grabbed the Disney bag an just polished off all the fudge =/.

Now i know I'm in the wrong for eating all the fudge but was wondering 1) should i wait until my bloods go up 2) is there any recipes for sugar free or low sugar fudge as I'm sick of taking 1 bite of the stuff an panicking that I'm gonna have a sky high blood sugar and 3) any one else have the same problem when it comes to sugary treats or stuff they really should avoid??

Any advice would be greatly appreciated  xx


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi MadameHope, you probably CAN get fudge that's labelled 'diabetic', but don't waste your money.  Because the main sweetener in sugar free sweets is mostly sorbitol/maltitol, you can only eat tiny quantities before the laxative effects kick in.  

Better to learn to savour a small amount of the real stuff now and again and keep the rest in the freezer!    Also, Cadbury do a Fudge flavoured Highlights hot chocolate.  It's really nice and it's under 6g carbs per cup, so much easier to correct for.


----------



## DeusXM (Apr 2, 2013)

As a T1 you have the advantage in that you can eat anything you like provided you bolus for it. There's absolutely no problem at all with you having some fudge and bolusing appropriately for the amount of carbs in it. You'll find this process much easier if you combine the fudge with something else - for instance, have it for your dessert after a meal.


----------

